# Is Iraq the best way out of recession for Ireland?



## csirl (7 Oct 2008)

Is Iraq the best way out of recession for Ireland.

This may seem like a mad idea, but consider the facts.

Ireland is the most oil dependent country in EU.
Ireland has a surplus of experienced builders looking for work.
Ireland needs to borrow a few billion over next couple of years to balance its budget.
Ireland needs to look to new markets as the old reliables - EU & US are in a slump.


Iraq has a surplus of oil.
Iraq has a dire shortage of experienced builders and has a massive reconstruction/development programme underway.
Iraq will have an estimated budget surplus of $79bn in 2008.
Iraqi government is seeking foreign direct investment and closer links with western countries.

Seems like a dream solution - a bilateral agreement between Ireland and Iraq whereby we get favourable loan terms to borrow some of their surplus cash, cheap oil and access to their domestic market. 

Iraq gives work to Irish builders thus accelerating their reconstruction and access to western contacts/knowledge.

I know some people will go on about the security situation, but the reality is that everything has quietened down in recent months - Iraq is not really any more dangerous for foreigners than many similar developing countries. And as the economy is picking up and more people are finding work, the security situation will improve even more dramatically - there is a direct link between improved economy/secure employment and reduction in violence. 

You may recall that one of the newpapers here recently published an article saying that the Iraqis are now selling holiday homes to foreign investors. International trade and conference centres are a big part of the reconstruction efforts in Iraq, which shows their future intentions. In the same way that the Marshall Plan turned Germany around very quickly, it looks like the same is possible in Iraq. Any investment there now will reap huge rewards in future decades. 

Dont knock this idea, its not as crazy as you might think. We help their reconstruction, they help our oil/cash problems. Win win situation. Also, we dont have any serious "baggage" when it comes to dealing with middle eastern countries.

If we dont take advantage of this, someone else will.


----------



## jhegarty (7 Oct 2008)

How are you going to get the builders to work in what is in effect a war zone ?


----------



## csirl (7 Oct 2008)

> How are you going to get the builders to work in what is in effect a war zone ?


 
Its a lot quieter now - not really a war zone.

Irish builders are fond of cash. Given the choice between bankrupcy/unemployment and getting filthy rich, they'll take the money. Many Irish builders are already in the region in places like Dubai, Bahrain etc. and middle east security situation doesnt seem to bother them.


----------



## z103 (7 Oct 2008)

> Its a lot quieter now - not really a war zone.
> Irish builders are fond of cash.


lol! 
Irish builders probably like the use of their legs even more...

The main problem with this is that the USA probably have all the lucrative contracts tied up.


----------



## Sunny (7 Oct 2008)

I know an Irish guy over there at this moment selling cars!


----------



## ubiquitous (7 Oct 2008)

We seem incapable of basic competence in infrastructual projects such as motorways, road tunnels, water schemes and apartment blocks in our own country.


----------



## rmelly (7 Oct 2008)

Sunny said:


> I know an Irish guy over there at this moment selling cars!


 
Isn't that what one of the guys on the TV3 Apprentice does? The guy who was brought into the boardroom by the PM, but not fired last night.


----------



## rmelly (7 Oct 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> We seem incapable of basic competence in infrastructual projects such as motorways, road tunnels, water schemes and apartment blocks in our own country.


 
So we should be happy to get rid of them. I wonder do they need civil servants too?


----------



## rmelly (7 Oct 2008)

Yorky said:


> Might put a whole new meaning in to 'natural wastage'


 
 they'd know all about wastage...


----------



## csirl (7 Oct 2008)

> Might put a whole new meaning in to 'natural wastage'


 
Or decentralisation? ......though Bagdad is probably more attractive than some of the backwaters proposed for decentralisations.


----------



## z103 (7 Oct 2008)

> I wonder do they need civil servants too?


Do yo not think the poor Iraqis have enough problems?


----------



## csirl (7 Oct 2008)

> How are you going to get the builders to work in what is in effect a war zone ?


 

[broken link removed]


Extract:
"Some countries, like Colombia, Venezuela, and South Africa have much higher violent death rates than Iraq. Mexico and Brazil have comparable murder rates."

A lot of Irish people holiday in Mexico and South Africa which have higher or comparable violent death rates.


----------



## Janman07 (7 Oct 2008)

Can't see it working - apparently it's impossible to get a decent breakfast roll in Iraq.


----------



## DavyJones (7 Oct 2008)

I think it's a great idea. csirl, If you run for elections, you have my vote


----------



## Pique318 (8 Oct 2008)

rmelly said:


> So we should be happy to get rid of them. I wonder do they need civil servants too?



I'm sure they could use them to clear minefields/defuse IEDs ...etc.


----------



## rabbit (8 Oct 2008)

Pique318 said:


> I'm sure they could use them to clear minefields/defuse IEDs ...etc.


 
OK, suppose we sent them...How would ye know the plane engines had been shut down when the plane landed at Bagdad airport ? You could still hear the whining ! They would not decentalise to well paid , well pensioned soft jobs with free car parking in stress free places near their familes in the country...they will not go to Bagdad.


----------



## csirl (8 Oct 2008)

> How would ye know the plane engines had been shut down when the plane landed at Bagdad airport ? You could still hear the whining !


 
The 1,500 Aer Lingus staff to be let go could find employment in Bagdad Airport. Unless Ryanair got their first and renamed it "Istanbul East Airport".

Seriously, the first European airline to offer regular scheduled flights into Bagdad will make a fortune on the route - at present you cant fly direct from Europe. The journalists alone would fill the planes.


----------

